# [RISOLTO]Kernel & ati driver & acc. 3d

## ercoppa

Inanzittutto chiedo scusa perchè questo è argomento trattato molto sui cui c'è caterba di documentazione, ma ho problemi che nn riesco a risolvere (sarò stupido io? forse).

Allora io ho amd64 e una scheda ati radeon 9600 pro, sto cercando il modo di attivare questa cavolo di accelerazione 3d, per far questo ho seguito le guide http://www.gentoo.it/tips/ATI-Driver.html e http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ati-faq.xml e http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/dri-howto.xml, ma no capisco alcune cose. Partiamo dalla prima guida:

dice di compilare come modulo il supporto per agp (<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)) ma io compilando il kernel 2.6.14(gentoo) ho --- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support), questo che vuol dire che in questo kernel il supporto è già compilato? bo, inoltre dice di aggiunger il supporto in base al nostro hardware (io ho una scheda asus a8v-deluxe quindi qual'è quello mio?bo, per sicurezza ho compilato tutto come modulo), ho compilato il kernel, e poi dice di aggiungere i moduli compilati in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, ho inserito rtc,agpgart,fglrx (ho omesso quello riguardante il supporto per la mia scheda madre, spero che su questo mi possiate aiutare voi), sndando avanti con la guida ho rebootato con il nuovo kernel e fallivo nel caricamento di tutti e tre moduli, dando un fglrxconfig (avevo già installando i driver ati sul nuovo kernel) ho configurato xorg.conf e poi ho riavviato,e il server grafico partiva ma senza acc 3d e inoltre ho notato che quando da kde davo un termina sessione il server grafico andava in crash, ma al riavvio ripartiva!

La seconda guida mi ha creato un po di confusione x11-drm io lo devo installare?? da quanto ho capito no perchè i drm sono implementanti nel kernel.

La terza guida suggeriva di fare un bel lspci | grep AGP, per vedere il chipset agp, ma a me dando quel comando non esce nessun risulato infatti in lspci la voce rigardante la cheda video è:0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]

Inoltre la guida suggerisce di implementare staticamente i vari supporti agp della nostra scheda madre. (moduli o statici? booo). inoltre dice di installare  x11-drm (ma emerge mi fa ritonare un errore in quanto vuole un parametro per 

VIDEO_CARDS, allorche io che comado dovrei dare? VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" emerge x11-drm non so ancora nn lo ho provato. Ho cercato un po su questo forum, ma molti suggerimenti letti qua e la mi confondevano ancora di più le idee. Chiedo un aiuto (mi basterebbe anche solo un link ad una guida che faccia al caso mio), grazie in anticipoLast edited by ercoppa on Thu Dec 15, 2005 8:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sparker

x11-drm ti serve solo se vuoi usare i driver open di xorg. non ti serve per usare i driver fglrx della ATI

Se vuoi usare i driver ATI, NON abilitare i driver DRI nel kernel. NON abilitare nulla che ha a che fare con il DRI, ma solo agpgart.

Io, con nforce2, devo mettere built-in nel kernel i driver AGP, altrimenti i driver ATI non si inizializzano correttamente

(questo dal kernel 2.6.12 in poi, mi pare di ricordare) Sia il driver agpgart che quello specifico per la scheda madre.

Purtroppo, a quanto pare, la scelta tra built-in o modulo varia a seconda della configurazione hardware...

Non ho controllato sul sito, ma quella "v" nel nome della tua scheda madre dovrebbe indicare che è basata su chipset VIA

----------

## ercoppa

ok quindi nulla legato al DRI, un altro quesito che mi preme è io come abbilito il supporto agp? in quanto come ho detto 

--- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) (appunto ha dei trattini che nn mi fanno sciegliere se abilitarlo come modulo o *, basta che io nel sottomenu selezioni il supporto agp della mia scheda madre per attivare quello della voce menu generale? Qualcuno conferma che la mia schada madre è basata sulla VIA (di via credo che ci la scheda audio e forse il controllo raid)? grazie in anticipo

----------

## -YoShi-

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> in quanto come ho detto --- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) (appunto ha dei trattini che nn mi fanno sciegliere se abilitarlo come modulo o *, basta che io nel sottomenu selezioni il supporto agp della mia scheda madre per attivare quello della voce menu generale? Qualcuno conferma che la mia schada madre è basata sulla VIA (di via credo che ci la scheda audio e forse il controllo raid)? grazie in anticipo

 

Come hai dei trattini? non hai le 2 solite < >? 

Per scoprire che chipset ha la tua scheda mamma dai da root console:

```

# lspci

```

----------

## ercoppa

Si ho dei trattini  (kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r2) dsando lspci:

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

0000:00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

0000:00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

0000:00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

0000:00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

0000:00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South]

0000:00:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:08.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20378 (FastTrak 378/SATA 378) (rev 02)

0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

0000:00:0e.0 Modem: Motorola: Unknown device 3052 (rev 04)

0000:00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]

0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)

Quindi VIA? E il modulo di via come si chiama (mi serve il nome se lo devo caricare)?

----------

## -YoShi-

Probabilmente se hai dei trattini vuol dire che nel kernel non hai attivato qualcosa. 

Il chipset è un via. Purtroppo adesso nn sto usando linux e nn posso aiutarti, ma cmq il modulo dovrebbe chiamarsi "via-agp" o qualcosa del genere il nome del modulo lo vedi nella sezione help.

----------

## morellik

Prova a guardare anche qui:

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/ati-radeon-faq.html

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## Nuitari

guarda, posso confermare che è un gran casino. Io sto avendo gli stessi problemi con l'ati igp 345 del mio portatile, nonostante mi sia letto tutte le guide che hai scritto sono arrivato al punto di capire che se uso il dri e le opengl di xorg mi si attiva, mentre se uso le opengl di ati il dri non si attiva.

tanto per fare due conti:

opengl-update xorg-x11   ----> prestazioni di 500 fps e direct rendering attivato

opengl-update ati     ---------> rpestazioni di 600 fps e direct rendering disattivato

rimango in ascolto sul post per vedere se scappano fuori soluzioni che risolvono anche il mio problema  :Smile:  auguri  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ercoppa

Sto impazzendo  configurando il kernel per l'ennesima volta voglio far notare una cosa:

-La voce riguardante il supporto agp si presenta così:

--- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                                         

         < >   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

< > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

Come potete notare io NON POSSO selezionare il supporto come modulo come built-in (ci sono trattini non < >)

Inoltre l'unica sottovoce che avrebbe AGP Support è Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support, devo usare questa????? Io da quanto ho capito dovrei mettere quella per VIA. Queste note le faccio per i seguenti kernel:

linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 (preso da portage)

linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 (anc'esso preso da portage)

linux-2.6.12.6 (preso da kernel.org)

A questo punto nn so che pensare, noi dell'amd64 dobbiamo usare Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support anche se il nostro chipset è un altro?? Mi devo scordare l'acc 3d? Chiedo aiuto perchè sto scapocciando! Aiuto! Se sto didendo unmucchio di cavolete vi prego fatemi capire dove sto sbagliando.

----------

## ercoppa

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

L'accellerazione va, ora riavvio e vedo se va ancora (ho solo riavviato il server grafico), se funge cerco di spiegare cosa ho fatto, magari aiuto qualcun altro.

----------

## ercoppa

Ok va ecco i risultati:

8867 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1773.400 FPS

27703 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5540.600 FPS

25137 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5027.400 FPS

26801 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5360.200 FPS

29606 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5921.200 FPS

26037 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5207.400 FPS

29207 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5841.400 FPS

29558 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5911.600 FPS

15181 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3036.200 FPS

27136 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5427.200 FPS

27178 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5435.600 FPS

29901 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5980.200 FPS

29992 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5998.400 FPS

29603 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5920.600 FPS

29783 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5956.600 FPS

29877 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5975.400 FPS

Ovviamente anche dando glxinfo è tutto ok.

Allora inanzitutto mi sono ricompilato il kernel gentoo 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 e di imp c'è da mettere:

Le seguenti opzioni del kernel devono essere impostate correttamente:

      Loadable module support -> Enable loadable module support: ABILITATO

      Loadable module support -> Module unloading: ABILITATO

      Loadable module support -> Automatic kernel module loading: ABILITATO 

Processor type and features -> MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support: ABILITATO (leggendo qua e la alcuni dicevano che chi aveva una scheda madre nvidia doveva disabilitare MTRR)

Device drivers -> Character Devices -> --- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) (come ho spiegato qui nn si puo ne mettere come modulo ne come built-in, quindi nn ci pensate e da quanto sono riuscito a capire per noi amd64 è automaticamente built-in, infatti io ho provato a caricarlo come modulo (agpgart) ma da errore in quanto non è compilato come modulo)

 <M> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support (anche se io avevo un chipset VIA l'ho vompilato come modulo (a me questa è l'unica voce che ho) e lo ho caricato come intel_agp

Device drivers -> Character Devices -> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support): DISABILITATO

Compilato kernel e sistemato per il boot riavviato

Poi ho fatto un emerge ati-drivers e di seguito env-update && source /etc/profile e poi ancora env-update && source /etc/profile

Poi con fglrxconfig ho configurato xorg.conf e qui ognuno mette quello che vuole l'unica cosa è che a "Do you want to use the external AGP GART module (y/n)? [n] n (ho risposto no)

riavviato server grafico e a ho l'acc 3d!!!!!!!!!!!!! (almeno per adesso)

----------

## Yugi

io ho una rage128 pro ATI AGP , e uso 2005.1 con kermel 2.6.14-r5 su x86 ... questi passi vanno bene lo stesso ? ho devo fare altro ?

----------

## ercoppa

Ascolta credo di no, per te sarebbe meglio sguire che ho linkato nel mio primo post. Questo thread spero posso servire per chi come me ha amd64, infatti il kernel a volte risulata essere un po diverso che da x86. ciao

----------

## BikE

Non puoi modificare agpgart perche' devi togliere il supporto IOMMU che di default e' attivato... c'era un thread che ne parlava...

----------

## Yugi

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Ascolta credo di no, per te sarebbe meglio sguire che ho linkato nel mio primo post. Questo thread spero posso servire per chi come me ha amd64, infatti il kernel a volte risulata essere un po diverso che da x86. ciao

 

solo per capirci quello "ati-driver" ? 

ciao.

----------

## ercoppa

si, se nn ti bastasse anche gli altri

----------

## Yugi

per ora desisto ... quando avrò + tempo ci riproverò

----------

